# New bearings for Bosch 1617 router



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the bearings but I don't know anything about ceramic bearings, you may need to do a google on that one.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bosch-1617evs-0601617739-router-parts-c-128_1119_3070.html


----------

